

How I Got into Techstars, Was Almost Kicked Out, and Fought to Stay In - Howcrio
http://editorialiv.com/2014/08/07/how-i-got-into-techstars-was-almost-kicked-out-and-fought-to-stay-in/

======
Howcrio
An oldie but goodie. At the end of the day it's all about
adatability...knowing when to hold'em and when to fold'em.

